

ASK PG : Reason for not using gzipping on Hacker News content? - gagan2020

just noticed that Hacker News content is not gzipped on my chrome browser, while it accepts gzip'd content. I want to know the reason that would help me in general.
======
frankwiles
I'd guess oversight or it being seemingly unnecessary due to having enough
hardware/bandwidth available to them.

Adding far future Expires headers and ETags would also help the perceived user
download/render time. Neither are HUGE deals mind you, but easy to do for a
bit of extra snappiness.

